# SPN Newsletter - Offering My Head To Guru



## Admin (Apr 14, 2013)

<table width="750" border="0"><tr><td>
<img src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg" width="295" height="188" />

\$username ji, Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh!

Editorial:
Khalse de sirjana-divas di lakh lakh wadhayee hove ji
(Many congratulations on Vaisakhi - The Birthday of Khalsa)

Guru Gobind Singh Ji gave humanity a great gift of Khalsa on 13th April 1699 at Anandpur Sahib, Punjab, India.

Deep down my heart, I feel that the blue-print of Khalsa was already drafted by Bhagat Kabir Ji! The bir-ras of Bhagat ji's bani is unparalleled. Bhagat Ji challenged the fears of society, and stood tall for truth.

Dr. IJ Singh has beautifully put forward the point - 'We remember the birthday and its date but fail to take into account that the newborn is now over 300 years old.' See full article Viva La Vaisakhi 2013 <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/40569-viva-la-vaisakhi-2013-a.html">this link (click here)</a>.

Echoing Dr. Singh's words, it is important to realize that Vaisakhi is significant even today and its significance did not start and end with 1699. Let us make our sincere efforts to make sikhi relevant and sacred by having our heads (matt) offered to the principles/ethics propounded and lived by our Guru Sahibs.

Veero te Bhaino ... Ayo Amrit Chako, Khalsa Sajo, Sewa Karo, Simran Karo, Guru dia'n khushiyaa'n prapat karo ji

(Brothers and Sisters... Come - Get blessed with Amrit, Stand tall as Khalsa, Serve and Meditate, Receive the blessings of Guru Sahib)

<strong>Also, please do share your understanding on this week's following "Shabad of the Week" contemplated by SPN Forum Leader findingmyway Ji.</strong>

Youngsters frequently wonder about the relevance of Vaisakhi to modern day life. Vaisakhi is about commitment to leading the life of a Gurmukh. Both the commitment and the rewards are relevant no matter what the era. This is explored in this week's Shabad of the Week. Please join in the conversation at <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/shabad-of-the-week/40586-shabad-of-the-week-for-vaisakhi.html">this link (click here)</a> so we can all learn from each other.  

Please discuss this latest edition of the newsletter <a target="_blank" href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/announcements/">HERE</a> and, also please scroll down for our regular stuff!

Gurfateh!

Arvind Pal Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network
</td></tr></table>


----------

